# Thinking about experimenting with digital art, any tips?



## yellobee (Aug 16, 2016)

Got really intrigued with the digital art forms and started to experiment after viewing some of the digital artists like Immo Jalass 
Love what he does. :smile: Will post some photos of my first works when completed.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

hi, if you buy a tablet make sure you buy wacom


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a Kindle Fire tablet. Would that be any good for trying out digital art? I've been thinking about getting pen for it.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> I have a Kindle Fire tablet. Would that be any good for trying out digital art?


yep you can use spaghetti to draw on that lol


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Really? I've got to try it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Nope. Tried angel hair. Next suggestion?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

a stylus from a phone shop should work, right?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

They work but they're blunt tips. I have a feeling this tablet is only good for finger painting but that's not what I bought it for. Just curious if I could get a fine tip pen for it.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

you could try a fine grade sandpaper to shape it


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

wacom tablets are quality products but you can also start with cheaper tablets. the real difference for normal tablets is mostly just pen pressure and you dont really
need pen pressure sensetivity of 2048. this is the pros you get from buying a wacom tablet. longevity and pen pressure. both really not required for starting (!).

any cheap 30 bucks tablet will do. if you use a program like manga studio or buy a photoshop addon like lazy nezumi you will be able to create the same quality as
an using an expensive wacom tablet.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I found a pen that claims to work with the Fire tablet. I have it saved in my Amazon list. $20
*Dagi P701 Stylus Touch Pen*


----------

